# Scaly skin and hair loss question



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a Saanen doe who has been losing hair on her right front leg for about a week now. Just today I noticed that the skin is all caked with scales and flakes of what looks like dead skin. I thinking it may be mites of some kind. this leg is the only place I've found on her that is like this and she is the only doe in the herd who has this.
Any suggestions?
I can't figure out how to add a picture.


----------



## oletimer (Mar 18, 2013)

sounds like chorioptic mites. You post a pic by using the paperclip (attachment icon) or by adding a web address of pic using the mountain (attach image icon).

Treat with 1box minus 2 cups of borax and 1 bottle minus 1/2 cup peroxide mixed together. Then wash the goat with the mix especially legs. Don't rinse. Mix the remaining 2c borax and peroxide to a paste and cover the legs with the paste. Do this once a week for a month.

The person that told me to come here has a website with more treatments *http://tinyurl.com/cxguz2p*


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope everything works well! You can either insert an image with the mountain and sun icon, or you can click the paperclip icon on top. You can only do this before you actually post the comment/thread, or you have to click edit below your post.


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay I'll try this again.
Here is a picture of her leg and the hair and scaley stuff that flakes off.
Hope it works this time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like leg mites..Ivomac once a week for three weeks...a good vinegar bath to help keep secondary infection....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

You can read up on the mite at this link. Also Camelid Skin Mix is great for getting rid of it along with the Ivomec.


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, I gave her ivomec today (injected) and will try to get the stuff to bathe her tomorrow. 
Thanks for the quick replies.


----------

